# umbilical cord



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought I had iodine to dip the kids cord in, same as I do for horses. But, I cannot find it :hair: I will not be able to go to town until Friday. Is there any thing esle that I may have on hand that I can dip the cords in?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I really don't know what else to use...Is it possible to maybe get some... from a friend or neighbor?


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I use nolvasan solution or betadine


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

I use peroxide (3%) on mine. I have not had a problem yet, but my pens tend to be pretty clean.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks! I need to ask one neighbor as she might have some, but she is gone today. I was wondering if I could use peroxide! All I have is betadine shampoo...don't think that will work


----------

